# My Night with Perique



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

So the weather's cooled down considerably in the last couple of days and with that my tobacco choices have changed a little and was in the mood for something different; decided I'd try perique for the first time. 
Upon opening the bag I bought from my b&m I couldn't help being intrigued by the destinct aroma it gave off so I went ahead and gave it a try, mixing a very small bit with some 965 I had laying around. I've got to say, it was a hit. It definately added a little spice and something new to liven it up a bit... although I've got to say, not something I'll be smoking around the girlfriend.
Just wondering if anyone can tell me any good blends with perique or what it might go well with for something to mix up myself? I'm pretty used to englishes but up for trying anything different.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Lots of good Perique blends out there. You'll find many blends in the VA/Per category such as A&C Peterson Escudo, Solani 633, GL Pease Telegraph Hill, C&D Bayou Morning, etc... The list goes on and on. I'm not a big English smoker, and my favorite tobacco blends are the Virginia/Perique. I am sure there are some English blends out there with Perique though. I'm just not going to be much help with those.:tu


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

On reading PG's post above, is Perique tobacco more of a blending baccy or one you can smoke straight up? (or do you want to smoke it straight up? 151 proof rum comes to mind for some reason...)


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

Sounds good so far, been thinking about trying something with the va really coming out in it. Gotta ask though, is the tongue bite I hear some people talking about with blends heavier on the va really that bad?


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

MarkinCA said:


> On reading PG's post above, is Perique tobacco more of a blending baccy or one you can smoke straight up? (or do you want to smoke it straight up? 151 proof rum comes to mind for some reason...)


I suppose you COULD smoke it straight up......If you dare  
Seriously though, I think it is designed more as a blending tobacco than meant to be smoked straight. I have heard of people smoking it straight, but I'll stick to mixing it with VA's since I have also heard it will kick you in the groin if you aren't careful.p


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

PipesandGOP said:


> Sounds good so far, been thinking about trying something with the va really coming out in it. Gotta ask though, is the tongue bite I hear some people talking about with blends heavier on the va really that bad?


I can't say as I have ever been bitten by any of the Va/Per blends I have listed. Aromatics/cased tobacco tends to bite more IMO. They and other VA's can bite you don't get me wrong. It's all in the way you prepare and smoke it. If you're a fast puffer and smoke hot...You will get bit. If you smoke slow, cool, and make sure the tobacco is about the right level of dryness it will lessen the chances of bite.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

i would not suggest smoking it straight-the people i know who've tried end up green on the floor or hugging the crapper


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

PipesandGOP said:


> Just wondering if anyone can tell me any good blends with perique or what it might go well with for something to mix up myself? I'm pretty used to englishes but up for trying anything different.


It blends well with McClelland 5100. I like it also with Sam Gawith Full VA Flake.

Of course, to really get a feel for it, smoke it straight. Yes, I said smoke it straight. Every once in a while I really enjoy some straight up Perique. It is a unique smoke in it's own right. Very tasty.


----------



## EnyafanJT (Sep 7, 2005)

RevSmoke said:


> It blends well with McClelland 5100. I like it also with Sam Gawith Full VA Flake.
> 
> Of course, to really get a feel for it, smoke it straight. Yes, I said smoke it straight. Every once in a while I really enjoy some straight up Perique. It is a unique smoke in it's own right. Very tasty.


i smoke straight up as well. but both of us have been smoking for a good while longer than most gentlemen on this forum,lol. I think escudo is probably the most consistent vaper out there. when you want to buy in bulk i would suggest stokkebye navy flake. pease and c&d vapers tend to have some nicotene so try those if you like nic.. i am a huge mcclelland fan so i like st james woods although i have been known to mix staright perique with 5100 as rev said. i have also tried it with some burley blends. just remember when mixing start with small batches and work your way up, as a little goes a LONG way. as i always say you can go to www.tobaccoreviews.com and check out all the 3 and 4 start reviews and that should give you some good ideas. just pay no mind to pipestud (good guy) with vapers since he doesn't tend to like them.


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

EnyafanJT said:


> i smoke straight up as well. but both of us have been smoking for a good while longer than most gentlemen on this forum,lol. I think escudo is probably the most consistent vaper out there. when you want to buy in bulk i would suggest stokkebye navy flake. pease and c&d vapers tend to have some nicotene so try those if you like nic.. i am a huge mcclelland fan so i like st james woods although i have been known to mix staright perique with 5100 as rev said. i have also tried it with some burley blends. just remember when mixing start with small batches and work your way up, as a little goes a LONG way. as i always say you can go to www.tobaccoreviews.com and check out all the 3 and 4 start reviews and that should give you some good ideas. just pay no mind to pipestud (good guy) with vapers since he doesn't tend to like them.


If you are going to mix, remember the number 16 and multiples of it. 16 parts to every mixture - 16 grams, 32 grams, 16 equal portions, whatever. That way, if you stumble on something (at least when I get something right in blending it was because I stumbled...) you can mix it in one pound batches.

As for mixing with Perique, the common thought is that a little goes a long way - only a little is needed to chane a blend. Most think that 5% is about as high as one can go. I've done more, but as EnyafanJT says, it might be because I've been smoking longer.

Hey, I have found I have a better understanding of constituent tobaccos if I smoke them straight just to get a feel for them - have done it with Perique, Latakia, different Oriental leaves, different burleys, and Virginias.

Have fun with it.

Todd


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

Very true, it wasn't until I'd smoked latakia by itself until i realized thats what that part was I really liked in blends and after smoking perique by itself, it did really help with ideas for blending, after my eyes burned for a second getting used to it


----------



## hagen (Jun 10, 2007)

perique can be smoked pure, but it certainly is strong, and the taste and aroma will be rather different from what you get from it if it's used for blending. the magic of perique is what it does to other tobaccos, in particular virginia. somehow, given the time to blend in, it will change from musty, brie-like, mushroomish, to fruity, alcoholic, berryish.

reportedly, it will subdue the potential of a virginia to bite. don't know about that, cause i've known very few viginias that bit me.

for an english with a healthy dose of perique, i believe nightcap is the choice. i've never tried it, but i'd very much like to.


----------



## PipesandGOP (Feb 7, 2008)

A few days ago I started on the journey to find my own perique concoction that I liked and I think I've found my ideal mix of it for an english with a little spice: 70%- 965, 15% commonwealth for a little more balance on the virginia side while pushing the latakia over the edge, and 10% perique. 

I know it probably didn't help but I let it sit all day in a bag with an encyclopedia on top of it to really press it all together, pulling it out tonight after dinner. Upon opening the bag I was instantly pulled in by the rich smokiness of the latakia as well as the faintly apparent sweet smell of the virginia and orientals, all tied together by what gave off a semi-sweet smell, you could pick up almost a fruity hint, but with the latakia, brought back memories of sitting around a campfire when I was little making smores with dark chocolate. 

The initial light definately gives you a wiff of the perique which quickly subsides as it takes a back seat to the almost peat like flavor of the latakia combined with the sweet flavor of the virginia. I could definately notice that spiciness from the perique but it wasn't too overpowering, really primarily coming out and giving the heavily latakia recipe some life, especially toward the end where that bittersweet chocolate flavor came out.. and yea i admit where it almost got the best of me lol.

This was perfect for sitting outside on a cold night.. of course I dont know anyone who would really want to have to smell that inside lol
/End ramblingp

and thanks for all the help on this, i plan to go pick up some virginia later on today to go with


----------

